# Performance-Tool für Oracle



## Foermchen82 (20. Dez 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es ein Tool, mit dem ich überwachen kann mit welchen Querys ein Programm auf eine Oracle-Datenbank zugreift? Ich bräuchte sowas für eine Performance-Analyse.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Gast2 (20. Dez 2010)

Ja, gibt es - ist sogar schon eingebaut. Der DBA kann ein volles Profiling/Tracing einrichten.


----------



## Foermchen82 (21. Dez 2010)

Auch bei der Express edition?


----------

